# update photo of Tank the



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

puppy... He is 12 weeks old...He is really smart I taught him how to sit and lay down in 10 min...

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

He sure is a cutie, Andi! Such character!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

What an adorable face...and SO smart too!

That is one little treasure!

Thanks for updating us, I really enjoy hearing about the pups and mom.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, he can sit for a 10 full minutes? He is smart.
He has the cutest face on earth.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, that is one cute puppy - in fact, I took the liberty, if you don't mind, to have him as my latest desktop


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ohhhh Andi he is so adorable.

I wish I could hug him, 

and squeeze him,

and cuddle him,

and kiss him,

and...ok sorry. I _sometimes_ get carried away by cute things.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL Victor......I hear ya!

Those new grandkids (twins) that I'm going to visit in a few weeks, are in for it.  They will learn to hide when oma (grandma) comes to visit.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Ohhhh Andi he is so adorable.
> 
> I wish I could hug him,
> 
> ...






LOL! Does that include BEV, Victor??

*(Ohhh, could NOT resist...the devil made me say it!!)*


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Maggie I think*

it is sweet you wanted Tank on your desktop.. I have had a few puppies through my years growing up but I must say he is really a special little guy.. When I talk to him he moves his head from side to side taking in all that I tell him, and then those eyes just melt my heart...my husky is finally starting to actually like him and protects him when ever he gets in trouble with our cats... 

Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, Tank is now greeting me every time I come to the computer. He is centered with a grey border around him and I just love it. He is, truly, one of the sweetest looking dogs I have ever seen and what's even better, he is so healthy looking too.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Andi,

Tank is adorable!

I love his coloring.

Best of luck with him--he sounds like a keeper.

Linda


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Andi,

Tank is sooo cute - OMG - what an adorable little man. 

I hope he gives you many years of unconditional love.

I'm with Victor - I just want to hug and kiss the little guy..... 

Tania xx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> He is, truly, one of the sweetest looking dogs I have ever seen and what's even better, he is so healthy looking too.



DITTO on that Maggie, and I think it is unanimous that we all think he is most adorable puppy of the year!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Tank is adorable. Yes he does win the cutest puppy award. How does Coo Coo Bird like him? I'm sure Tank is at the I want to play all day stage. 

That is one very lucky little dog! How is his mother?

Feather


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Well Tank & Coo-Coo*

When Tank first saw the pigeon flying above him through the living room he was wow what was that, then the next few times he looked at us to see our reaction. Now it's a leap in the air snapping as Coo-Coo goes past him. Tank is all mouth (puppy thing) right now and I can't take a chance of letting him get to close. Tank is very interested in him and will go up to him and stare at Coo when he is in his cage for the night. Coo-coo seems to like him and dances for him.

Mama dog is doing great, we took her and Tank to get shots and when we were driving I sat in the back of my sisters car with her and she was shaking really bad and looking out the window as if she was trying to get a sense of her location. Everyone in the vets office kept saying how cute Tank was and their ??'s were oh what kind of dog is he? I would point across to my sister holding his mom and say well that's the mom and who knows who daddy is..One lady came up to Mama "Hazel" dog and said oh! I've never seen a dog quite like you before.. She is very unusual looking in person. She looks much bigger in photos, she only weighs 15 lbs. Tank is up to 9.5 lbs so I am sure he will catch up to her soon.

I just received a e-mail from one of the new puppy owners and was told all the puppies (3) have play dates together. I will have Tank go visit them as soon as he gets his next round of shots. I can't wait to see them all...

Andi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You Andi for the update. I just had to peek at Tank again before I go off line.

Feather


----------

